# FOTD with Orchid Sheen Roseland & Macroviolet!



## PrettyKitty (Apr 7, 2005)

How to look like a clown.. Who blush naturally PURPLE with blue undertones? Anyway, its pretty, but not my everyday look.


----------



## rubysubi (Apr 7, 2005)

yet another GORGEOUS one!


----------



## brandnew (Apr 7, 2005)

I wish I was your sister, so I could have your genes and share your make-up. =/


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 7, 2005)

fabulous daahling! =)


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 7, 2005)

I love it... nice and natural..


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

pretty on you.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks ladies!!

Its funny because I want a sister, not a real sister, but a girl who think like me and love the sames things. Yay, makeup party!


----------



## macmilf (Apr 8, 2005)

not your everyday look? lol. that's ok it looks good anyway. it's a nice, fresh day look. i like it.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 8, 2005)

love the combo!!!

you just seem to have more and more fun with your FOTD's!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 8, 2005)

Hehe my everyday day look is more with peachy blush!


----------



## mandyjw82 (Apr 8, 2005)

pretty


----------



## instantkorver (Apr 8, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 10, 2005)

Thx again!


----------



## macmilf (Apr 10, 2005)

all the pics that you've posted, i swear they all look great! everyone is just perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and u look like a model that i'd see in a magazine =)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 10, 2005)

LOL thanks!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 26, 2005)

Very pretty on you.


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Jul 26, 2005)

simple but still very stunning


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 27, 2005)

You always have flawless  FOTD..  I love all your looks.. !!  Your a pretty girl.


----------

